# Are teflon sheets reusable?



## apebeast (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello,

I am have been reusing a cookie sheet instead of teflon sheet for a while now. And so far it works for me. Is that considered as bad practice?

Also,

I reuse the same cookie sheet that I used to press a shirt for a couple of batches until I decide to throw it away. Would that also be considered ok?

Any insight would be aweseme


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

My bet is you're referring to parchment paper. Usually found in the baking goods at the grocery.

We buy 10 or 12 rolls at a time at the dollar store. At $1.00 for 12" x 26' we use it to separate and store transfers after they've been weeded while waiting to be pressed.

We buy a better quality 18" wide version that gets used on the press instead of a Teflon sheet when doing layered designs.

We reuse until they start sticking or getting ratty.

We have a Teflon sheet covering the lower platen.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

apebeast said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am have been reusing a cookie sheet instead of teflon sheet for a while now. And so far it works for me. Is that considered as bad practice?
> 
> ...


Parchment is my preference because teflon sheet will have built up faint polymer film of the image. If it is not cleaned before reusing the faint image will transfer on the next shirt and ruin it. I usually buy them in grocery store. I buy it in dollar store or Big lot also when it is stock.

I reuse parchment paper until it looks burnt or have trace of faint image on it.

On vinyl transfer you can definitely use it more than once.


----------



## apebeast (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Blue92!

Just to clarify, you use 1 sheet per vinyl transfer is that correct?



Blue92 said:


> My bet is you're referring to parchment paper. Usually found in the baking goods at the grocery.
> 
> We buy 10 or 12 rolls at a time at the dollar store. At $1.00 for 12" x 26' we use it to separate and store transfers after they've been weeded while waiting to be pressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

apebeast said:


> Thanks Blue92!
> 
> Just to clarify, you use 1 sheet per vinyl transfer is that correct?


For short term staging of weeded designs waiting to be heat pressed to garments I'll use 3 to 4 foot long sections with the design sticky side down. 

We do a lot of Easy Weed and keeping them from sticking together is vital. When you are doing 50 or 60 football jerseys with team name, numbers and players name you have a lot of cut and weeded vinyl laying around.

These get reused for the next set of designs.

For pressing we'll re-use one sheet of the higher quality stuff until it's shot, pitch it and use a new one.


----------

